# Want to grind on my PPK/S



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I love this gun, but after ~50 rds I get two red, uncomfortable lines on the web of my hand between index finger and thumb. Any more shooting and it sometimes turns into blisters. Call me a wuss but I find this annoying. The gun is made with the backstrap/beavertail area very squared off. I want to take my dremel to it and smooth out the corners. My dremel is a single speed 35k rpm. What is the best tip for the job and what polishing compound should I use? How much do you think a gunsmith would charge for this. Also how much does a gunsmith usually charge for a trigger smoothing job? I'm fairly new to doing any of this type of work and I realize that anything I do is permanent and I don't want to mess it up. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I went ahead and did it. I'll post some pics later. I didn't have to take off much metal just enough to smooth it out. I used my dremel with a sanding cylinder to get the general shape and smoothed it out with some 400 grit sandpaper and then used a felt wheel with brasso polish to finish. It doesn't look half bad, I'm pretty proud of myself. I don't know when I will get a chance to try it out though. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

A lot of people get the "tracks" when shooting a PPK or clone. I am guessing your smoothing things out may help but not get rid of the problem. If the rail hits your hand it will leave tracks.
try gripping a bit tighter with your pinky. It flexes the hand a bit differently. accuracy may suffer, but its a PPK...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Pics!!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..I really want to see some pics of this. Please post soon:smt1099


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are the before shots:
















And here are the after shots:
















It doesn't look like much changed, but it feels tons different by just rolling it in my hand as it would in recoil. 
Padawan, I don't exactly know if you are referring to the slide leaving lines on the web of your hand or the frame. I have fired an Interarms PPK/S and as usual I tried to get a high hold on the gun. Its smaller, original design beavertail did not keep my hand down far enough and the reciprocation of the slide left two nasty, bloody lines on the web of my hand. My new S&W remake comes with an extended beavertail that eliminates this problem but it needed smoothed out to not cause two friction type blisters. I don't know if this will fix anything yet, hopefully my buddy and I are going shooting this weekend. I'll bring my camera and I'll show you what I mean if this didn't work.


----------

